# New fish from petsmart assorted.



## Flapjack (Jun 24, 2010)

I know you can't tell from the picture, but his fins and black and the tips are white and yellow. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

ahili?? but with white and yellow tipped fins dont think so. but i know most petsmarts keep a tank for ahilis. not sure if that is a purebred or not.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Petsmart is well known for selling "Electric Blue Hap" hybrids.

Hard to tell from the pic but the body seems too deep for a good S. fryeri or "Ahli"


----------



## HadesWTF (Aug 6, 2010)

May be an Acei, can't really tell but they do vary in color and shape sometimes.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be an Ngara or hybrid Acei.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> Petsmart is well known for selling "Electric Blue Hap" hybrids.
> 
> Hard to tell from the pic but the body seems too deep for a good S. fryeri or "Ahli"


This was the correct guess. :thumb:


----------



## mattsmommaashley (Apr 8, 2010)

GTZ said:


> Could be an Ngara or hybrid Acei.


For sure not ngara, I have a colony and my males look nothing like that.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

mattsmommaashley said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > Could be an Ngara or hybrid Acei.
> ...


Not even close to an Acei of any type.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, the first 'No it's not' was sufficient. I'm terrible at ID'ing.


----------



## mattsmommaashley (Apr 8, 2010)

GTZ said:


> lol, the first 'No it's not' was sufficient. I'm terrible at ID'ing.


I'm sure your not totally terrible at IDing  And plus the pic is a little cloudy.


----------



## SerpentsHeart (Dec 11, 2009)

Hybrid or not , very nice looking fish.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

hap ahili, mine has a white blaze that goes down his dorsal, and has some yellow in tail/anal fin.
i have seen lots of differnt shades of blue in these fish from baby blue all the way to almost black.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

mmz3 said:


> hap ahili, mine has a white blaze that goes down his dorsal, and has some yellow in tail/anal fin.
> i have seen lots of differnt shades of blue in these fish from baby blue all the way to almost black.


Has the correct colour, but the wrong shape. Hap ahli? You mean Scieanochromis fryeri?


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Whatever it is he's lovely. Love him and never let him breed.

<3


----------



## Tick219 (Sep 1, 2010)

imo with the fuzzy photo it could be a fryeri mix, but i wouldnt rule out Copadichromis azureus.

but not sure petsmart would have a azureus find its way to them


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

I had wondered C. Azureus myself but the one I had didn't have white on its caudal fin. But maybe that's not white there and it is just thin and showing the sand behind it...

Are there ever spots that show through instead of the barring, Flapjack?

I had my C. Azureus sold to me as a Fryeri...

aww.. I miss big blue... He was one of my first fish!


----------

